# how much to i have to have to quilify to get a business visa for america?



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi guys

Someone told me its 250k for a business visa but i read its between 500k to a million,which one is it guys?and how long is the visa for if you have that kind of money?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

travel.state.gov - search for investor visa.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

petepie1234 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Someone told me its 250k for a business visa but i read its between 500k to a million,which one is it guys?and how long is the visa for if you have that kind of money?


You mean an investment visa
an E-2 needs approx. $150K plus ..no green card... visa renewable 

EB5 $500K to $one million plus ..and you get a conditional green card


----------



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

so,if i had a 150k in the bank i could apply for this E-2 visa?how long would i be waiting to get a E-2 visa??

Thanks for your hep Davis


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, it's not how much you have in the bank - it's how much you invest in a business in the US. If the business goes under, you're out the money.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

what sort of business could i get into in america for 150K


----------



## tmdlinc (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello there .. I am in same boat with trying to find out what visa is best ..we had chance to buy a cafe but I think the business tax return has to support the family .. It's all very confusing on which visa to get 
Good luck


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is everything you need to know about E2 investor visa. Let us know if you have specific questions.

USCIS - E-2 Treaty Investors


----------



## tmdlinc (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for that.. I have had a quick look earlier after reading your last message.. Need to do alot of reading and try to sort it all out.. Just worried about my 17 year old and education


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tmdlinc said:


> Thank you for that.. I have had a quick look earlier after reading your last message.. Need to do alot of reading and try to sort it all out.. Just worried about my 17 year old and education


It is pretty cut and dry - she needs his own visa at 21.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

With tmdlink's permission:
""Thank you for your reply.. It's a mine field with what to do especially having my daughter of 17 needing to do something.. My cousin bought a painting and decorating business to allow him to work and move there and wife now works for an American company they both leave the country every2 years to renue the visa
We have approx £120.00 with the sale of our house and savings so needed a house and business ascwas told my husband trade means nothing he specialises in natural stone and slate etc was hoping to get work with my cousin as he has added flooring to his business 
I spoke to a visa company whobsaid they would create and advertise a job asking for someone with more skills in his field and would word it so that no one would apply thus giving my husband the chance to get the job 
This con fussed me a bit""

Getting work is not the issue. Qualifying for a visa is. A company blatantly offering to violate immigration law may not be the best choice. a) You know they have no qualm violating the law, what else will they do b) Prosecution reaches for employer and employee


----------



## tmdlinc (Jan 13, 2009)

hi again.. i knew about the own visa thing at 21 but she has just done one year in a levels and if we move will miss out on higher education so wasn't sure if she would go to high school there and if there is a charge for it


----------



## tmdlinc (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks again.. she has been doing her A levels and its fir 2 years but if we move she will only do one of those years so would like her to carry on with higher education so would she have to pay for her education there


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tmdlinc said:


> thanks again.. she has been doing her A levels and its fir 2 years but if we move she will only do one of those years so would like her to carry on with higher education so would she have to pay for her education there


She would need to qualify for her student visa and pay international tuition once she is 21. Assistance in form of grants or stipends depends on individual circumstances.


----------

